

WikiWikiWeb - the original wiki [for hackers] - Tycho
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WelcomeVisitors

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Once a brilliant resource, now mostly a waste of space and time. About 10% of
the pages are semi-worth reading, but good luck trying to find them. they're
swamped by special interests, the winners being who shouts the loudest and
longest.

